# Maduro handing out weapons to the faithful



## Manonthestreet (Apr 19, 2017)

Venezuelan President Nicolas Maduro said he will expand the number of civilians involved in armed militias, providing guns to as many as 400,000 loyalists. Venezuela's Maduro to provide guns to 400,000 loyalists amid peaking tension

Maduro intent on total destruction of his country.....Surely this is more important than Afghanistan where we still have no strategy after 16 yrs.


----------



## waltky (Sep 29, 2017)

Maduro runnin' low on gas...





*Declining Oil Output Increases Economic Pressure on Maduro Regime*
_September 27, 2017 – The Venezuelan government, dependent upon cash-for-oil loans from China and Russia, is facing a decline in domestic oil production and a bleak outlook for the future of its state-owned oil company Petróleos de Venezuela (PDVSA)._


> The situation is so dire that Venezuela is importing light crude oil from the U.S. because Venezuela’s refineries can’t process the country’s own heavier crude, according to Miriam Grunstein, chief energy counsel at Brilliant Energy Consulting and a nonresident scholar at the Baker Institute Mexico Center.  The state oil company’s future, she told CNSNews.com, looks “very bad.”  Its revenues are “not sufficient to prop up any government” in Venezuela, including the regime of President Nicholas Maduro.  “The national oil company has no liquidity and service companies haven’t been paid. They are importing oil from the U.S. which is absolutely scandalous.”
> 
> The country’s oil production has dropped 8.5 percent from October of 2016 to July of this year, according to the economic indicators tracking website Trading Economics.  Venezuelan oil exports to the U.S. are also on the decline.  Venezuela is the third largest supplier of oil to the U.S. (eight percent) after Canada (38 percent) and Saudi Arabia (11 percent), according to the U.S. Energy Information Administration.  The U.S. imported 291.4 million barrels of Venezuelan oil in 2016, down from 351.2 million barrels in 2012 and 496.6 million barrels in 2007.  Russia’s state-owned oil company Rosneft is providing a “critical lifeline” to the Maduro regime with “outstanding loans of $6 billion” in exchange for pre-payments on oil, according to Harold Trinkunas, senior research scholar at Stanford University’s Freeman Spogli Institute for International Studies.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 1, 2017)

waltky said:


> Maduro runnin' low on gas...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What the heck is "Maduro regime" and why is it good when the country suffers?


----------



## waltky (Oct 1, 2017)

The dictatorial socialist administration of Nicholas Maduro, President of Venezuela.


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 1, 2017)

waltky said:


> The dictatorial socialist administration of Nicholas Maduro, President of Venezuela.


Any idea why it is dictatorial?


----------



## waltky (Oct 1, 2017)

'Cause it follows the ways of other 'Banana Republics'.


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 1, 2017)

waltky said:


> 'Cause it follows the ways of other 'Banana Republics'.


So intervention is inevitable...


----------

